#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-04
<bobweaver> ping popey
<bobweaver> who do you know that is in canonical that is in charge of community development that IS NOT jono. <wont talk to me
<bobweaver> still trying to get 5 year plan down
<jussi> bobweaver: dholbach could be a good person to contact.
<bobweaver> thanks jussi
<bobweaver> off to motu
<popey> bobweaver: what do you mean by "won't talk to me"?
<popey> do you mean "hasn't responded to my emails yet"?
<bobweaver> popey,  kinda  more IRC and what not "not talking to me is harsh"
<bobweaver> but I did ask on irc when actiive and was ignored and waited like 6 hrs
<bobweaver> not a biggi
<bobweaver> BUt
<popey> whats the specific question?
<popey> he gets a lot of mail/irc traffic
<bobweaver> How do I make money selling Ubuntu advantage ?
<bobweaver> I know that there use to be % thing
<popey> i dont know the answer to that, that's a question for someone other than jono tbh
<bobweaver> not sure if it is still a option  but I have alot stores lined up (one today) and would also like to make some $ for the time that I spend doing this
<bobweaver> also how to get canonical more involded in my 5 year plan
<popey> so the way I think most people do it is they sell their own support services
<popey> and then buy their own ubuntu advantage
<popey> so they are 1st/2nd line support
<popey> and use Ubuntu Advantage as 3rd line support
<bobweaver> kinda like a catalyst. cool
<popey> bobweaver: https://forms.canonical.com/sales/
<popey> linked from http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/trial
<popey> suggests you get in touch
<popey> however, I'd reset your expectations to not anticipate an answer within a matter of a few hours
<bobweaver> how about 3 days ?
<bobweaver> :)
<popey> i think some of the team are in the UK
<popey> we have two public holidays this week
<popey> today and tomorrow
<bobweaver> popey,  always a pleasure fine sir. I hope that this is all going to come together and that The Ubuntu street team and also Loco can match what is going on in china here in the states
<popey> np, anytime
<bobweaver> thanks for the tips on the holidays
<popey> np
<bobweaver> I am trying like crazy to change the world here I think that it is going to work
<bobweaver> one store at a time
<bobweaver> support is the over all binding point IMHO
<bobweaver> ping popey
<bobweaver> sorry busy today :)
<bobweaver> would you support me in this effort ? To get Ubuntu into stores In other words can I use you as a reference in my letter too Canonical
<popey> bobweaver: define "support" :D
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> so I just got off the phone with David Levin he told me to fill out a email that he is going to hand off to other people at canonical . it is all about getting Ubuntu into stores here in the USA like calling them up setting up appointments and what not hang on here is a good example
<popey> I dont think you need my support for that
<popey> David is better placed there
<popey> I don't work in that team.
<bobweaver> We start out by having the "Core Team" Make a list off all the local stores that operate in a town hands that off to the "Sales Team". The sales team fill's out spreed sheets about town & shops (see example).The sales team then hands this Documention of to the "Phones Team". The phone team calls shops/stores set up appoment to present Ubuntu and mark on spread sheets acordingly. The Phone Team then  hands the documention back to the core
<bobweaver> team. The Core Team then assigns a member of the "meeters & greaters team" to go to these appoments showing store Owners how to save money and carry Ubuntu in a safe and relible way. Using canoical's 5 golden rules method. The meeter and greater signs new client, sets up a training session for store employees and all staff. Documents all of this and sends back to the Core Team. Core Team then contacts Conicocail Too inform them that there
<bobweaver>  is a new client, Also sending all documention That the street team has gathered. You may look at a flow chart for this process located here http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/intostores-UBST.png.
<bobweaver> It is about is bobweaver  qualified to be a ubuntu advantage contact/seller
<daker-cloud> hello guys
<daker-cloud> do we have a ppa yet ?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: not yet
<daker-cloud> :(
<mhall119> daker-cloud: the old code is going away, so we're going to start from a branch of lp:unity
<daker-cloud> i want a live usb image now!!!!
<mhall119> bobweaver: have you spoken to Jay about working on Nux?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: the current TV code is identical to the current Unity code, so you technically can ;
<bobweaver> mhall119,  no I have not I stared looking at the library and what not and learning the structure
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I have been real busy with the sore stuff
<mhall119> store?
<bobweaver> yea I have stated a movement to get 100 stores to carry Ubuntu in 100 days
<bobweaver> I have 14
<bobweaver> in last couple of days
<bobweaver> mhall119, there is a iso image that is available  as a testing platform
<bobweaver> that I made but I have had one person say that it does not work to install
<mhall119> bobweaver: where?
<mhall119> bobweaver: this is an ISO for TV?
<bobweaver> yea
<bobweaver> it has gnome fall back also
<bobweaver> unity seems to be broken but there is sessions manager for tv that works with lens that I plug in
<bobweaver> getting address can rember what I called the iso file Oo
<mhall119> daker-cloud: ^^ you might be interested in that
<daker-cloud> shoot bobweaver
<daker-cloud> bobweaver: where is the iso ?
<bobweaver> daker-cloud,  you know that the iso is for testing only right
<bobweaver> daker-cloud,  can I get your LP page ?
<daker-cloud> yes
<daker-cloud> ~daker
<bobweaver> thanks looking now
<daker-cloud> brb
<bobweaver> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<bobweaver> Yes
<bobweaver> you are good to go will pm you
<bobweaver> mhall119,  if you want iso to o ?
<bobweaver> sorry do you want iso also ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: yeah, I assume I can run it in virtualbox
<bobweaver> yea plz do run in Virtual envo
<bobweaver> mhall < is LP
<mhall119> mhall119 on lp
<bobweaver> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<bobweaver> Yes
<bobweaver> good to go
<bobweaver> mhall119,  check pm
<bobweaver> live boot works
<bobweaver> but ...
<bobweaver> mhall119,  and daker-cloud    ! IMPORANT  !  best to install if you are going to install  right from the start menu and NOT from a liuve session
<bobweaver> meaning when you  boot the thing go straight to "Install"
<bobweaver> If you want to install
<bobweaver> I have seen it fail the other way
<bobweaver> sometimes the lens and scope for youtube fail  they are under  /usr/lib/unity-lens-youtube /unity0lens-youtube-daemon  and /usr/share/unity-scope-youtube/unity-scope-youtube-daemon
<bobweaver> daker-cloud,  and mhall119  please *try*  to stay active and let us know what you think what can be changed what would be nice ect
<bobweaver> j/k do what ever yoiu like :P
<mhall119> bobweaver: sure, I'm setting up a new laptop, so I won't be playing with it for a couple days
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I am going to be re-writing the whole thing very very soon
<bobweaver> using mythtv as a sortof backend
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  showed me his system and I have to say it is awesome
<tgm4883> I probably should have recorded that and put it on youtube
<bobweaver> yeah you should have
<bobweaver> I have been kinda slowly tgm4883  picking away at the source code for myth
<bobweaver> should not be that hard
<bobweaver> was super impressed when I learned that one can name the framework that they use for themes
<bobweaver> aka QT
<bobweaver> or what ever
<daker-cloud> bobweaver: sure
<bobweaver> daker-cloud,  if you could and you do not have too please send me any and all feed back will just make better
<bobweaver> would also like you to know that there is a temp hack in there for Icons
<daker-cloud> sure sure
<bobweaver> so that I could get icons for youttube groove shark and google contacts to connect
<bobweaver> see video here
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sUVVvRdKE
<bobweaver> as you can see there is Alot more features
<bobweaver> I just have to implant a stupid case statement  but with the change over of the whole framework there is no point to do that just yet
<bobweaver> just to get some company to sign with Ubuntu One for video store and guide data
<bobweaver> wonder who to ask ?
<bobweaver> then can plug all that jazz in
<daker-cloud> ok time for me to go watche E10 Game of thrones :)
<bobweaver> daker-cloud,  that is one thing that I would like to work on  is a emulator platform
<bobweaver> aka
<bobweaver> pcsx 1 and 2  muppet jpsp
<bobweaver> all the emulators in one spot but pcsx2 is very very touchy
<bobweaver> likes to crash
<bobweaver> and not even work sometimes lol
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what is Jay IRC nick ?
<bobweaver> if you know thanks :)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-06
<bobweaver> sweet got a comment on youtube channel that says "Man﻿ I cannot wait"    for Ubuntu tv that is
<h00k> woo
<cob-olp> is there any forum or mailing list where I could find help concerning ubuntu tv installation
<mhall119> cob-olp1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv has a mailinglist
<cob-olp1> I know, but it is rather for ideas only
<mhall119> it's for any kind of discussion
<mhall119> same as this IRC channel
<cob-olp1> there is not a lot of discussion here :)
<cob-olp1> but I will try there if it is as you wrote
<cob-olp1> hope to get some help
<mhall119> cob-olp1: it's still early in the USA, and I think our British friends are still on Holiday due to the Queen still being alive and all
<bobweaver> cob-olp1,  what is up I can help
 * bobweaver is Ubuntu TV expert 
<cob-olp1> I have still the same problem with ubuntu tv on my panda
<bobweaver> panda
<bobweaver> err
<cob-olp1> there are only tutorials for pc
<bobweaver> cob-olp1,  how close can you get
<bobweaver> can I ssh in ?
<cob-olp1> directly to my panda?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> the machine/board that is hosting Ubuntu TV
<cob-olp1> hmm, I suppose that I have only to redirect port on my gateway
<bobweaver> cool or if you have teamviewer we could have a meeting
<bobweaver> so I can only view and not touch
<bobweaver> others can also then join in and we will have are 1st ever Ubuntu TV session
<cob-olp1> shh should not be a problem, but starting from Monday
<cob-olp1> I have to leave quite soon
<bobweaver> yes history 1st plz
<cob-olp1> and I am out till Monday
<ogra_> cob-olp1, iirc öinaro did the panda port, i would ask there
<bobweaver> cob-olp1,  I am -0400 UTC
<ogra_> err #linaro
<bobweaver> I will be out from 13:00 too about 16:00
<bobweaver> ogra_,  idea is also great
<cob-olp1> I am UTC+2
<ogra_> also you need to make sure to have all the codecs for the SoC before ubuntu-tv can work
<ogra_> TI didnt provide these for the 12.04 oanda builds
<cob-olp1> and this may be my problem
<ogra_> *panda
<cob-olp1> now I am trying on linaro 11.10
<ogra_> i know they plan to release them in their arm PPA together with a 3.4 kernel though, probably ask in #pandaboard about the "when" :)
<cob-olp1> when you say that they will release them, what does this mean?
<cob-olp1> that they will be integrated into linaro?
<cob-olp1> or this still has to be done manualy
<cob-olp1> at one of the steps I do this "sudo apt-get install libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev libgles2-sgx-omap4-dev"
<ogra_> that gives you the 3D GLES drivers ... not related to codecs
<cob-olp1> and this " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia"
<cob-olp1> so I suppose that these may be the codecs?
<ogra_> well, related as in, the codecs *use* this driver ... but the codecs themselves arent available
<ogra_> ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia is actually the meta to install the codecs ... but if these arent there its just a no-op
<ogra_> though for 11.10 there should be codec packages
<ogra_> so i guess your best bet is #linaro ... ask rsalveti, i think he rolled the tv stuff for arm
<cob-olp1> I know that rsalveti managed to run ubuntu tv on 11.10
<cob-olp1> :)
<cob-olp1> I can not catch him
<ogra_> he is in brazil, be patient :)
<ogra_> probably not up yet (and there was linaro connect in hongkong ... he is likely still heavily jetlagged)
<cob-olp1> I am trying since some weeks, but maybe not hard enough
<ogra_> well, last week was connect ... its unlikely to catch people during conferences :)
<cob-olp1> I did not want to disturb him, he is bussy probably
<ogra_> pfft ... he gets paid to be busy :)
<cob-olp1> I do not pay him to help me :)
<ogra_> indeed
<cob-olp1> maybe I have to?
<ogra_> you could try ... start with me though :P
<ogra_> j/k indeed
<cob-olp1> j/k?
<ogra_> just kidding
<cob-olp1> ahh
<cob-olp1> however, if it is ok for you, bobweaver or anyone, of course I can give you ssh access
<cob-olp1> if you want to try directly
<cob-olp1> and if ssh works on panda
<ogra_> sure it does
<cob-olp1> ok, so it should not be a problem
<cob-olp1> but unfortunately from Monday
<cob-olp1> sorry, even Tuesday :(
<ogra_> well, i bet you reach ricardo until then
<cob-olp1> ricardo?
<ogra_> rsalveti ...
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> see, i told you :)
 * rsalveti mostly dead, due jet lag 
<rsalveti> :-)
<cob-olp1> :)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> 11 hours difference, crazy
<rsalveti> there's a branch to make ubuntu tv to work based on precise
<rsalveti> so you don't need to remove the old stuff, but then you don't have hw decode support yet
<rsalveti> ti got busy by another internal project so they are still behind the schedule to make the components available at the ppa
<rsalveti> the best way to try it out would be to get linaro 12.02 (based on oneiric)
<rsalveti> and then compile ubuntu tv there, so you can actually use it with hw decode
<rsalveti> I really need to create a ppa for this, so people can easily try it out, would be way easier
<rsalveti> for precise there's also another change that needs to be done, as it's seems the video meta-data is kind of hardcoded at the branch
<ogra_> well, we should just get it into the archive :)
<ogra_> so people dont need PPAs and whatnot
<rsalveti> ogra_: problem is that I believe it's still breaking unity-2d compatibility
<ogra_> yeah, likely
<rsalveti> as it's using the unity-2d code-base still
<cob-olp1> so the 12.02 is the last with hardware decode?
<ogra_> well, it has to be ported to 3D anyway
<rsalveti> cob-olp1: yup
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that should be the one to get into the archive
<rsalveti> but I don't know when that port will start
<cob-olp1> but in fact I have problems with building
<rsalveti> cob-olp1: yup, probably because of the latest unity-2d version used at linaro 12.02
<cob-olp1> yes
<ogra_> i think dropping 2d completely wont happen for 12.10
<cob-olp1> version 5
<rsalveti> you'd need to either get the branch compatible with precise, or downgrade unity-2d to the version available at oneiric's archive
<ogra_> so thats likely a 13.04 task
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah =\
<cob-olp1> so that is why I tried 11.10
<cob-olp1> but newer releases work much better
<cob-olp1> however, I suppose that in 11.10 there is still unity 4
<rsalveti> cob-olp1: yeah
<rsalveti> cob-olp1: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge
<rsalveti> I believe this should build fine on 12.02, let me also flash the 12.02 image to give it a try here
<Saviq> rsalveti, this builds fine, yes, but is not finished
<Saviq> i.e. it doesn't look/work as it's supposed to
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, ok, what are the issues still?
<Saviq> rsalveti, there's a bunch, the behavior isn't like it's supposed to be (i.e. dash hides and such)
<rsalveti> Saviq: oh, ok
<Saviq> and the video.lens from 12.04 "conflicts" with our dummy one
<rsalveti> Saviq: which branch are you using to demo ubuntu-tv on top of 12.04?
<bobweaver> rsalveti,  the only thing that I can see is the video lens acting up
<Saviq> rsalveti, we're not, at all, since we're switching to Nux we don't have time to finish the porting work
<Saviq> if someone wants to pick up that branch, be my guest, we, unfortunately, have a lot on our hands right now :/
<bobweaver> Saviq,  there is a workaround for the lens issue thou but you have to re-write cmake files and also depends list ect
<bobweaver> would be better is it was made into a scope then attached to the reg video lens
<bobweaver> IMHO
<bobweaver> sorry about caps :/
<rsalveti> Saviq: I remember at uds people demonstrated ubuntu tv on top of precise
<rsalveti> and isn't the same demo that they are showing this week at computex?
<bobweaver> Saviq,  what did you do to make mouse changes in latest branch ?
<rsalveti> or is it also based on oneiric?
<Saviq> rsalveti, dunno, had nothing to do with it, sure it was 12.04?
<Saviq> bobweaver, I enabled mouse interaction, mouse highlights, implemented mouse support for sliders
<bobweaver> Saviq,  this branch  ? can I get a diff ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, everything's on LP
<bobweaver> I know I am lazy and do not want to search thou code
<Saviq> bobweaver, what exactly do you want?
<bobweaver> well I can just purpose to merge you branch and it will get diff file
<bobweaver> correct ?
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, could be then that it was still on top of oneiric
<bobweaver> That way I can track what you are doing
<Saviq> bobweaver, you can just go `bzr diff -r959..973` while on the plus_mouse branch
<Saviq> or use qlog from qbzr and friends
<bobweaver> Saviq,  every time why not just track it's progress  ?
<Saviq> although following every commit separately will make it easier to grok what's going on
<Saviq> bobweaver, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntutv/plus_mouse/changes
<bobweaver> so that I can merge with my branch : )
<Saviq> you can merge away, shouldn't be much conflicts
<bobweaver> sweet I am going to know throw it up
<bobweaver> bad choice of words ^^
<cob-olp1> what are other panda specific requirements? libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev libgles2-sgx-omap4-dev ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia gtstreamer
<bobweaver> crap I did it wrong
<cob-olp1> something else?
<bobweaver> Saviq,  This is a lot if not all QT work. are we or do we have a goal line set to make the switch to NUX ?
<bobweaver> 13.04
<Saviq> bobweaver, we're not aligned to Ubuntu cycles right now, but yes, the work to switch to Nux is ongoing
<bobweaver> cool thanks so Maybe I should also do some more QT  work as I stoped for a bit because of this whole NUX thingy
<bobweaver> I do not see why we do not make a real good QT model then move to 3d/nux and have both
<Saviq> bobweaver, same reason why unity-2d is being dropped - maintaining two is just too much
<Saviq> without apparent gains
<bobweaver> real good =  mythtv tie in with tgm4883  scope modified to also pull in other data aka take the place of epg data
<cob-olp1> nux is something like qt?
<bobweaver> this means droping all the xbmc stuff also because we would be able to pull in other data like having Ubuntu One sell data(tv guide ) and also sell movies
<bobweaver> nux is a C++ lib kinda it is a "Drawing " way that intergrates with gtk real well
<bobweaver> it is in 3 parts
<bobweaver> like widget stuff kinda
<cob-olp1> you mean like making widgets tool?
<cob-olp1> library is a better word maybe
<bobweaver> kinda like how it uses layers
<bobweaver> bobweaver> nux is a C++ lib kinda
<cob-olp1> I will read about it
<bobweaver> I have been learning it slowly from here http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/  and other places
<cob-olp1> is it something like: you have to learn it to make apps for unity-3d or in fact ubuntu-tv?
<bobweaver> well there is a lot more to it then that
<cob-olp1> ok
<bobweaver> to have the full port or whatever you want to call it. I think the more that I read that it is going to be a lot easier to just make a whole Ubuntutv Unity set
<mhall119> cob-olp1: ubuntu-tv is going to be built on unity-3d
<cob-olp1> and now it is built on unity-2d?
<bobweaver> Unity-2d is QT
<mhall119> cob-olp1: yes,the CES demo was builton unity 2d and Qt
<cob-olp1> that is why you are talking about switch
<cob-olp1> from qt to nux
<mhall119> exactly
<bobweaver> yup
<cob-olp1> today I tried xbmc
<cob-olp1> looks great
<bobweaver> it is nice but if you try a nice version of mythbuntu you will see that there is more options but the code is almost the same
<bobweaver> but there is plugin for myth that makes it so we can call are framework aka QT NUX whatever
<bobweaver> not really a plug in but .. would make things kinda easy in the end
<bobweaver> IMHO I would love to see some flow charts on the table
<cob-olp1> you mean that mysh can be used as a framework?
<bobweaver> well that is yet another thing a database
<bobweaver> what to use to get info faster and should there be sql db or use something else ect
<bobweaver> I am all for a database thou . Is that what you are talking about ?
<cob-olp1> are you talking about epg?
<cob-olp1> sorry, if I write something stupid
<bobweaver> yea to replace the epg data that is fake right now it wouuld be real nice to make it call to database (myth) and then use there menu but mod it
<bobweaver> menu|tv guide
<bobweaver> but there is a catch
<bobweaver> the data that is used well good data in the states you pay for
<bobweaver> like 8 usd a year or something small. I say tie that into Ubuntu One and make money !
<cob-olp1> why epg can not be taken from satellite directly?
<cob-olp1> *canot
<bobweaver> what satellite ?
<cob-olp1> not directly
<bobweaver> what rovider
<bobweaver> provider
<cob-olp1> epg is not scrambled I think
<bobweaver> and then the menu
<bobweaver> that is in place is fake but one could add channels easy but that is Hard code work
<bobweaver> hard coding *
<cob-olp1> but I do not know if it can be used even thou
<cob-olp1> I mean to make some database that will be updated from satellite
<bobweaver> it was a taped 24 hr block
<bobweaver> I think at all the convention's
<cob-olp1> and then it will behave as a source for users
<Saviq> EPG over-the-air is very often very low quality
<Saviq> e.g. it's the same entry for every single showing of a tv series
<Saviq> no episode number, no season number, no description, no nothing
<Saviq> just title and description of the series
<cob-olp1> good point
<Saviq> so we must plan to support external EPG data like Schedules Direct provides
<Saviq> (not for Europe yet)
<cob-olp1> in company that I work for in fact we have external epg source
<bobweaver> What about the States ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, they only have 24hrs of data
<Saviq> Europe usually has a week, but low quality
<bobweaver> enable eit scramble
<Saviq> hence Schedules Direct http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<bobweaver> Yes ^^ tie that into Ubuntu One
<Saviq> bobweaver, there's not much EIT so there's not much to scramble
<cob-olp1> scramble present/following?
<Saviq> cob-olp1, why would you?
<Saviq> cob-olp1, that's a great way to convince people to get that channel
<cob-olp1> I would not scramble it
<cob-olp1> this is my point too
<Saviq> so no, EIT isn't scrambled
<Saviq> I don't even think DVB spec supports that
<Saviq> only elementary streams can be scrambled, IIRC
<Saviq> so video, audio, teletext, subtitles etc.
<cob-olp1> unfortunately I have to go :(. Thank you all for your interest. I will be back on Tuesday and then my panda is up to you if you only can and want
<Saviq> cheers
<cob-olp1> thanks, bye
<bobweaver> Saviq,  do you think that Schedules Direct would partner with Canonical ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, sure, if we have clients for them, why not
<Saviq> I could imagine SD client to be an app available for TV in Software Center
<bobweaver> I think a little thing in Ubuntu One store would be great or softwarecenter
<Saviq> we would have to support subscriptions-type payments, though
<Saviq> something that's not yet there, AFAIK
<bobweaver> yea I have been thinking about that for a couple of days and how to make something happen. I think that I must think on this a couple more days
<Saviq> there's a lot of thinking involved, indeed ;)
<bobweaver> Saviq,  I am going to try to make some nice flow charts in the next couple of days maybe we can use them to kinda come together on some things :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, outside the US and canada, people use XMLTV to get EPG data into MythTV
<tgm4883> which isn't as nice, but still data
<Saviq> well, that only depends on the quality of the xmltv data
<Saviq> doesn't SD use XMLTV as well?
<tgm4883> Saviq, no, SD gets it's data from TMS
<tgm4883> which is why it's a pay service
<Saviq> "from" is a different matter to "how it is delivered"
<tgm4883> ah
<Saviq> xmltv is just a transport layer
<tgm4883> I don't think SD uses XMLTV
<Saviq> maybe you mean the mythtv grabbers?
<Saviq> that scrape data off websites
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> http://wiki.xmltv.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Saviq> regardless, SD could use XMLTV just as well (I would be interested to know what they use, and why)
<tgm4883> I'm in the US, so I haven't paid much attention to the XMLTV stuff
<Saviq> tgm4883, ok, so I meant XMLTV in the xml part, not the grabbers part
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> then yes, I think mythtv grabs XML from SD
<tgm4883> http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<Saviq> yeah that's what I thought
<tgm4883> unofficially/unsupported, there is a project that will grab data from windows MCE servers
<tgm4883> Probably a violation of ToS
<Saviq> probably, just as all the grabbers
<tgm4883> except SD :)
<Saviq> s/grabbers/scrapers/
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> Although I try not to enforce US law outside of the US
<Saviq> well, I don't think ToS's are territorial...
<tgm4883> Saviq, is there a plan for EPG data in Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Saviq, probably
<Saviq> tgm4883, not a plan yet, no
 * tgm4883 is not a lawyer
<tgm4883> Saviq, Ideally it would tie into U1, but I'd hope that there were some alternatives available as well (such as filling EPG via the mythtv plugin)
 * bobweaver needs a Ubuntu sales shirt    http://imagebin.org/215357
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-10
<bobweaver> devxdev,  what kernel are you upgrading too ?
<devxdev> 3.2
<devxdev> .14*
<devxdev> from 2.6
<devxdev> I'm not sure how well it will go, I need to check the source for some of the newer samsungs to see if they are anywhere closer to 3.x
<bobweaver> I am running 3.2.0.24 atm making scopes but are you doing pandaboard armel or PC ?
<devxdev> currently PC, I'd like to get into pandaboard though
<devxdev> are you on panda?
<bobweaver> no I am on a pc
<devxdev> which do I want regular or the ES model?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-06-05
<dafesalem> Hello, how is the Ubuntu-TV project going?
<jhodapp> dafesalem, pretty slow at the moment, focus is on the phone at the moment
<dafesalem> Is it like true that Ubuntu TV has to be translated back to qt again?
<dafesalem> Like as I can remember the focus was on getting it to work with compiz and now back to qt.
<jhodapp> yes back to Qt
<jhodapp> but that really won't be difficult since it'll all share one Unity
<mhall119> dafesalem: the goal is to build the TV interface again on top of Unity 8
#ubuntu-tv 2013-06-06
<einonm> exit
<einonm> exit
